# apprentice coder requesting support for pain management-botox



## ollielooya (Jan 12, 2009)

Newly certified coder here who would like to make contact with those who are actively involved with botox and myobloc injections for pain management, as the doctor we do billing for is a headache specialist.  Would love to conquer the billing/coding issues that go along with this specialized practice and networking with my peers is sorely needed at this point!   ---Suzanne from Everett, WA


----------

